# chicken breast at 300 degrees



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

I would like to bake a chicken breast for DDs dinner because our dinner of pulled pork is too salty. The oven is at 300 degrees since the pork takes most of the day to cook. How long will it take to cook a chicken breast at that temperature?


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

I use a thermometer, because I can't stand overcooked chicken (personal thing...ugh). It usually takes about 45 minutes for a bone-in breast of average size, but that's at 350. So, maybe an hour at 300?


----------

